# Mac plotters



## Mike Adams (Dec 6, 1999)

I am looking for a 36" plotter for the Mac. The only ones I can find are the HP 450/488 but both of these seem to have added Mac capability as an afterthought and seem to have a very limited capabilities compared to the Windows version.

Does anyone know of a good plotter (<$4000) that is available for the Mac?

Many thanks

Mike


----------

